# Tiger Barbs



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh its been awhile since Iv'e posted anything here 8D


So, I have a 30 gallon long. Im in the process of cycling it and will have it pretty heavily planted. Id like to do a sorority along with green tiger barbs. 

From what I've read/found, most people say no but everything Ive found has either been with male bettas who are slower and have long fins or with not enough barbs which makes them more aggressive.

My stocking:
10 green tigers
6-8 Female Bettas
Oodles of ghost shrimp


Im able to get very young tigers as well which i would think would help, but im not sure on this.

Ive also had a sorority before so I know what im doing on that front for the most part c:

So help please? 






Im also open to suggestions, though Id rather have the barbs rather than the sorority since I have 5 bettas right now and would like something a bit different.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Tiger barbs are notorious for being nippy and harassing other fish. They are not the peaceful tank mates that you want for Bettas, so I'd advise against it.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Tiger Barbs are jerks and will try to start fights. My friend learned that the hard way, it caused fights between her Betta females and when placed in a different tank they started fights with the gourami and the male Betta.

I don't suggest long skirt tetras or fruit tetras either, they all act the same. Mean fish, they might be kinda pretty but not good around Bettas or any other aggressive or semi-aggressive fish.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Everything I've read about tiger barbs makes me think that them and a sorority with 5 girls in a 30 gal would be a bad idea. Most places suggest tiger barbs be with only substrate fish or other barbs with similar size and speed. And that barbs don't do well with anabantoids (betta and gourami). 

If you are looking to go for something different, why not try a tiger barb biotope with asian plants and botinae loaches like zebra loaches.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks all, I've decided against the barbs since I'll be rescuing 2 goldfish instead c:


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

emeraldsky said:


> Thanks all, I've decided against the barbs since I'll be rescuing 2 goldfish instead c:


Aww yay! More goldfish to good homes! <3 <3


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Its changed again, the goldfish will most likely go to a different home with someone who has a much bigger tank than me so thats good for them ^^


But now im back in square one of not knowing what i want X)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

What's your water like (hardness and pH)?


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

My water is hard, and I think the pH is a little under 8 last I checked.

Im not terribly sure on the pH number, I just know for sure its hard ^^;


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

You could do African cichlids, maybe.  Be a bit different from bettas, that's for sure!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> You could do African cichlids, maybe.  Be a bit different from bettas, that's for sure!


Dont I need a larger tank for cichlids though?

I was looking at having a single Parrot Cichlid, i love the derp faces they have c:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I think parrot cichlids need a 55 gallon.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like you can get away with only1 in a 30 gallon so long as its the only fish in there but its still hit and miss on where you look online.


Guess no Parrot for me, time to look for more stocking ideas.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

Tiger barbs are terribly violent. I wouldn't recommend them.


----------

